# Swisstrax Flooring fitted



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been wanting to do my garage floor properly, ever since we moved into our house 5 years ago.

In that time, I've got samples/quotes from most of the popular options and was always leaning towards Mototile. However, following Matt from Obsessed garage on Youtube and his experiences and garage projects using Swisstrax, this is what I ended up going with.

https://www.swisstrax.com/flooring-tiles/ribtrax/

I'd originally put down some garage floor matting from Costco, this has been a fine stop gap but the biggest bug bare for me is the tyre marks. There was also quite a bit of damp underneath from where water had crept under.

IMG_5844 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

This is something that concerned me about most of the other tiles, if I'd end up with more tyre marks. Swisstrax seems to be a very robust tile and less susceptible to tyre marking, but the great thing is that you can literally pop out any individual tile at any time if you wish, so if for any reason I needed to change one further down the line, it's very simple to do, tiles just click together.

IMG_5894 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

After taking up the matting I was left with this…..

IMG_5845 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5847 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

With the design of the Swisstrax being ribbed, you will be able to see some of the original floor showing through, so I painted over it with a universal undercoat/primer from Regal paints.

IMG_5850 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

Once dry I set about laying the tiles, I decided on a black and grey chequered pattern. I was tempted to go for black and red to match my car, but if I change it in the future, that combination might not go with something new, so thought a classic black and grey would be the more sensible option.

IMG_5854 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5857 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

I bought a cheap jigsaw from Amazon for cutting the tiles at the edges, a tile cutter would have probably been a better option and given a cleaner cut, but the jigsaw was adequate.

IMG_5859 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

Once I'd cut the two tiles at the front of either side of the garage door and got going, it was really very simple to lay. I had to cut another couple of tiles at the back and a row of tiles down one side to finish, but it wasn't too bad at all. With it all laid, there was about an inch gap at the back of the garage, I didn't think it was worth cutting such a small amount of tile to butt up to the wall, so left it.

Getting there.

IMG_5861 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5862 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5863 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5864 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5865 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

Finished

Very pleased with the end result and happy with my choice for sure.

Thanks for looking

IMG_5883 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5874 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5867 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5869 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5884 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5870 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5886 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5875 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5876 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_5873 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Very nice! 

I hope I'm not being indelicate but how much was the flooring, please?

Peter


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Fentum said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I hope I'm not being indelicate but how much was the flooring, please?
> 
> Peter


Thanks :thumb:

For 18 square metres, mine worked out a a touch over £600, including delivery/ramps etc. For comparison, the Mototile quote was a little bit more, they also wanted £45 for a pallet delivery.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Thanks. 

Not at all a bad price for an excellent floor. I had been considering one of the Altro workshop bay products (as used by Fire Brigades and Ambulance garages) but I think I'll look into this.

Peter


----------



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

looks great


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

nice that, i'm after some myself although i don't want a ribbed style, i want ones that have no gaps.

are you able to ack the car up on the ones you have?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

JwilliamsM said:


> nice that, i'm after some myself although i don't want a ribbed style, i want ones that have no gaps.
> 
> are you able to ack the car up on the ones you have?


Yes I believe so, Swisstrax say they are 20% thicker than any other tile, come with a 15 year warranty :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It looks bigger. Great finish bud.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good, plus the difference it'll make to your feet getting cold will be huge. 

We have raised flooring in the office to help our toes :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That looks really good


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks superb chap, very smart! 

My only concern would be as their are holes in each tile to let dust/ dirt through, how would you clean the build up??


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks awesome. Love the chequered design.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great, really good timing as looking into doing something like this now myself.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Looks really good, plus the difference it'll make to your feet getting cold will be huge.
> 
> We have raised flooring in the office to help our toes :lol:


Thanks John :thumb:

You can definitely feel a difference under foot, good for this time of year!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

davies20 said:


> That looks superb chap, very smart!
> 
> My only concern would be as their are holes in each tile to let dust/ dirt through, how would you clean the build up??


You can vacuum them quite easily, but tiles can easily just be popped out and popped back in at any time if need be.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

First class job there, buddy :thumb: Looks ace!

I would have loved to have gone for these, bud sadly I just couldn't stretch the 'flooring budget' that far.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice. I'm contemplating waiting until I can convince her porcelain is the way to go but these are nice.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

JJ_ said:


> Looks really good, plus the difference it'll make to your feet getting cold will be huge.
> 
> We have raised flooring in the office to help our toes :lol:


Things tight John you can't afford shoes:lol:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

That looks excellent! Can I ask, did you purchase them direct and if so I assume they were imported from the US? Did you get stung on any customs charge at all??


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

that looks the mutts nuts. Can I ask how did you found rolling your tool chests across it?


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

That looks awesome and they look pretty easy to fit which is good


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Really liking the look of this. Don't think you can go wrong with the black and grey!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Ant21 said:


> That looks excellent! Can I ask, did you purchase them direct and if so I assume they were imported from the US? Did you get stung on any customs charge at all??


There is a UK agent for Swisstrax, free delivery too, Mototile wanted a £45 delivery change for their tiles.

Contact details below, they were very helpful and a pleasure to deal with.

Ryan Bracha
Business Development Officer
Gala Performance
01709 913 972
[email protected]


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

pez said:


> that looks the mutts nuts. Can I ask how did you found rolling your tool chests across it?


I must admit I tend to leave the tool chest where it is, but the stool moves along the tiles OK. The ride isn't as smooth as it would be on a painted/epoxy floor, but is fine :thumb:


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,
Is this stuff strong enough to use a trolley jack on?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

tigerspill said:


> Hi,
> Is this stuff strong enough to use a trolley jack on?


Yes, it's absolutely fine to use a trolly jack on :thumb:

IMG_0275 by Andy Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good. I first saw that flooring on youtuber AdamLZ's garage, i just think that id spend more time hoovering crud from between those slats.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

*Das* said:


> Looks good. I first saw that flooring on youtuber AdamLZ's garage, i just think that id spend more time hoovering crud from between those slats.


Thanks :thumb:

To be honest, dust etc really doesn't seem to be much of a problem, i've only gone over it once with the vacuum cleaner since it's been down, always seems to look nice and tidy, which is great.


----------

